# New here...Reputable Breeder NJ - Ocean County



## ltrent (May 20, 2017)

Hello.

Researching for a golden.

Any good recommendations in Central NJ, but we are also willing to travel as well.

Thanks.

LT


----------



## Caledonian Isles (Apr 16, 2017)

Hello,
I don't have personal experience in terms of getting a dog from them, but have been searching myself for the past few months and have seen Shoregold Goldens in Marmora, NJ recommended a few times on this forum. I spoke to the breeder several weeks back and she was so lovely! Even when it turned out their litter timing wasn't going to work out for me, she still spent time giving me lots of advice on finding a responsible breeder and everything she said is echoed on this forum all the time. She was in the process of breeding one of her girls a few weeks back and was setting up her waiting list. Maybe fill out her application and give her a call. 

I've also seen many threads recommending Kalm Seas & Pennylane - both also NJ. Again, no personal dog experience myself, just reading here in the forum. Good luck!


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Pat Herschman is in Glassboro NJ- not sure if she has a website, but I will pm you her contact info. Of course check to see all clearances are in place.


----------



## ltrent (May 20, 2017)

Thanks all. I did speak with Pat. H. Very helpful and knowledgeable.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

I got my boy at Kalm Sea goldens. He's just wonderful, we haven't had major issues in the past 2 years. I wouldn't hesitate to recommend Susan 

I like Pennylane, Jansun, and Shoregold too. I second the recommendation for Pat Herschmann too. If you're willing to go to NY and PA, I know of some great breeders there too.


----------



## ltrent (May 20, 2017)

Anyone have info on close line breeding?


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

ltrent said:


> Anyone have info on close line breeding?


Like what? 
The most important piece imo is the bad genes you are going to double up on- so you should know your major contributors genetically very, very well- and even if you do, when you do a very close breeding some things can come up you weren't aware were there.


----------



## jmk2888 (May 24, 2017)

Welcome...


----------



## Lissette Libby (Apr 22, 2017)

I am getting a puppy from Pat Herschman and Dottie Anne VonSuskil in New Jersey. I started my search months ago for reputable breeders and once I spoke with Dottie and Pat, I was sure they were the ones! They spent a lot of time talking to me and giving me information. They even said I can call them if I found a puppy elsewhere so that they can check on clearances or the breeder for me. They have all of their health clearances in check. And everyone I spoke to on this website regarding them had nothing but great things to say about them! I'm picking my puppy up at the end of August and cannot wait!!!


----------



## Zeke1 (Nov 20, 2015)

aesthetic said:


> I got my boy at Kalm Sea goldens. He's just wonderful, we haven't had major issues in the past 2 years. I wouldn't hesitate to recommend Susan
> 
> I like Pennylane, Jansun, and Shoregold too. I second the recommendation for Pat Herschmann too. If you're willing to go to NY and PA, I know of some great breeders there too.




List of PA Breeders please !! ❤Wondering if NJ is just overpriced like their property taxes here lol!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeke1 (Nov 20, 2015)

Lissette Libby said:


> I am getting a puppy from Pat Herschman and Dottie Anne VonSuskil in New Jersey. I started my search months ago for reputable breeders and once I spoke with Dottie and Pat, I was sure they were the ones! They spent a lot of time talking to me and giving me information. They even said I can call them if I found a puppy elsewhere so that they can check on clearances or the breeder for me. They have all of their health clearances in check. And everyone I spoke to on this website regarding them had nothing but great things to say about them! I'm picking my puppy up at the end of August and cannot wait!!!




What is the breeder name for these ladies?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rosegold (Nov 9, 2016)

Zeke1 said:


> List of PA Breeders please !! ❤Wondering if NJ is just overpriced like their property taxes here lol!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Recommended PA Breeders:
Harborview Goldens
Brienne Goldens
Tammy Tomlinson at Hillock Goldens
Marcy Kronz at Ruffwater Goldens




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Zeke1 said:


> List of PA Breeders please !! ❤Wondering if NJ is just overpriced like their property taxes here lol!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think the Northeast is pretty standard all around - $1500 (maybe $1800) to $2000 all around. 

I've heard good things about Harborview, Brianne and Ruffwater. Of the three, Harborview is the only one I really "know" and I would not hesitate to get a pup from her.


----------



## Lissette Libby (Apr 22, 2017)

Zeke1 said:


> Lissette Libby said:
> 
> 
> > I am getting a puppy from Pat Herschman and Dottie Anne VonSuskil in New Jersey. I started my search months ago for reputable breeders and once I spoke with Dottie and Pat, I was sure they were the ones! They spent a lot of time talking to me and giving me information. They even said I can call them if I found a puppy elsewhere so that they can check on clearances or the breeder for me. They have all of their health clearances in check. And everyone I spoke to on this website regarding them had nothing but great things to say about them! I'm picking my puppy up at the end of August.
> ...


----------



## Zeke1 (Nov 20, 2015)

Lissette Libby said:


> Thank you so much for your reply. I try to search for Camelot or deep River golden in New Jersey and nothing comes up other than references to the Golden retriever forum discussions. Is there a website I am missing any help would be much appreciated.❤
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AngelaH (Nov 4, 2017)

Hi can you give me the contact info for this breeder?


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Try searching for the names of the breeders on Facebook. Many people prefer to use facebook rather than maintain a cumbersome website. I know Pat Herschman is on their, she is a member of a group I belong to.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

PennyLane and Goldenway do a nice job , and have beautiful goldens. In PA , I love my Harborview Golden Lush, and the breeder is a wealth of information on every aspect of dog husbandry. She is a great resource.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

nolefan said:


> Try searching for the names of the breeders on Facebook. Many people prefer to use facebook rather than maintain a cumbersome website. I know Pat Herschman is on their, she is a member of a group I belong to.


[email protected] is Pat's email. She does not have a website.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

I was in a class w/ a Pat Herschman pup--super cute, smart & very biddable.


----------



## Zeke1 (Nov 20, 2015)

Lissette Libby said:


> I am getting a puppy from Pat Herschman and Dottie Anne VonSuskil in New Jersey. I started my search months ago for reputable breeders and once I spoke with Dottie and Pat, I was sure they were the ones! They spent a lot of time talking to me and giving me information. They even said I can call them if I found a puppy elsewhere so that they can check on clearances or the breeder for me. They have all of their health clearances in check. And everyone I spoke to on this website regarding them had nothing but great things to say about them! I'm picking my puppy up at the end of August and cannot wait!!!




Lissette how is ur new doggie!? U got him in August from Pat? What color doggies to they breed? I'm finding so many of the white colored goldens and looking for more of the light light goldens or gold golden.(lol hope that makes sense)-hope to see a photo of your new baby soon!! Thank u❤❤ 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

